# Did you drop HBO after Sopranos?



## cavihitts (Mar 11, 2007)

I often hear about people only subscribing to HBO during the Sopranos season. Now that Sopranos is done, has anyone here dropped HBO for good or atleast for the time being? I'm just curious to know how HBO's subscriptions numbers were affected by this. Has anyone seen any articles? I guess HBO is countering with the addition of the HD channels.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

That therory has been out there for a long time... and does have some merit to it.

DirecTV changed their premium channel policies a while ago, to account for those people that would just get HBO on Sundays for the Sopranos, and then turn it off... thus getting the day's worth prorated for about $0.40

I do think there will be a subscription increase with the new HD networks.... I know by at least 1 (me), at least for a little while.


----------



## cavihitts (Mar 11, 2007)

Yeah D* has a premium service disconnect fee of $10 if you to keep a movie package for 30 days. You can swap them though. BTW Earl, your post on Harry Potter's ending is what made me think of this.


----------



## rogerpl (Aug 16, 2006)

cavihitts said:


> I often hear about people only subscribing to HBO during the Sopranos season. Now that Sopranos is done, has anyone here dropped HBO for good or atleast for the time being? I'm just curious to know how HBO's subscriptions numbers were affected by this. Has anyone seen any articles? I guess HBO is countering with the addition of the HD channels.


First of all I LIKED the ending of The Sopranos. I like several shows on HBO and they program them around the calendar year making it hard to cancel HBO. I would think thats the way a lot of people are "forced" to approach their subscription to HBO.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

I have the premier package so no. Plus Entourage season is still going.


----------



## cavihitts (Mar 11, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> I have the premier package so no. Plus Entourage season is still going.


Yeah I've kind of gotten into Entourage as well.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

cavihitts said:


> Yeah I've kind of gotten into Entourage as well.


If you just started watching it you should get the season's and watch it from the beginning. I think it is a great show.


----------



## cavihitts (Mar 11, 2007)

Yeah I got into at the beginning of last season or the year before. Can't exactly remember. But I will go back to the beginning.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

No way. Never watched them (well, I tried one episode.) I catch the PG-13 version occasionally when my wife watches it on A&E and still wonder how such unappealling characters could have such appeal for everybody but me.

HBO is for movies.


----------



## placeman (Jun 7, 2004)

On the HBO topic, has anyone been roped into John from Cincinnati? Strange show, but I'm hooked.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

I dropped HBO after the Sopranos, but that was after the first part of the final Season. I'll wait for the box set of the 2nd part to come out.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

I wonder how HBO, Showtime, and the others are going to do once VOD comes online.

What do you guys think?


----------



## liverpool (Jan 29, 2007)

My wife loves big love and with curb your enthusiasm starting soon there is still enough to warrant the charge.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

If this Soprano is canceled, then I might think about dropping HBO!


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

My wife enjoys watching Big Love (not sure why...) so even though I was ready to drop HBO after the Soprano's, she is not.

pf


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

I have been an HBO watcher since 1991 And have no reason to cancel 

I have a package on cable i get hbo/sho/starz for $93 a month not bad for 3 channels  so there is allways something on to watch


----------



## DocBM (Jun 21, 2007)

placeman said:


> On the HBO topic, has anyone been roped into John from Cincinnati? Strange show, but I'm hooked.


I'm hooked. It is truly a strange show, yet I find myself getting anxious every Sunday around dinner time.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

> Did you drop HBO after Sopranos?


I didn't. I've had all four premium movie packages since I first got sat back in 2000.
Now I'm on cable with even more movie channels -- I want them all! 

I don't understand why anyone would cancel HBO just because the Sopranos went
off the air. On the other hand, I never understood why people would want to watch
the program in the first place. :shrug:


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Nope. Still have HBO (along with all the other movie channels) and have no intention of canceling. Only subscribed for The Soprano's but there's a lot of good programming on there and I don’t think I could make it without HBO Comedy. The Soprano’s and Six Feet Under were the only two HBO original series I followed and I’ll be waiting for the next big one.

I still can't believe The Soprano’s are gone, and I still can't believe the ending, or lack thereof.


----------



## Ken984 (Jan 1, 2006)

Never watched the Soprano's, but I did cut HBO off after they canceled Deadwood. If they make the movies like they said I will pick it back up. Or when the 11 HD channels go online that could make me jump back on.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

liverpool said:


> My wife loves big love and with curb your enthusiasm starting soon there is still enough to warrant the charge.


I'm hooked on curb your enthusiasm. I've watched for 3 years. HUGE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fourdogs (May 4, 2006)

Ken984 said:


> Never watched the Soprano's, but I did cut HBO off after they canceled Deadwood. If they make the movies like they said I will pick it back up. Or when the 11 HD channels go online that could make me jump back on.


Same here. I watched the last episode of the Soprano's just to see what all the hype was about. I didn't care for it. I subscribed to HBO for Deadwood, the best show ever IMHO. Now it looks like the promised Deadwood movies will not be made. Jim Beaver is a regular poster on alt.binaries.multimedia.deadwood and he said that it doesn't look promising.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Didn't drop it after Soprano's because of Entourage. I do, however, drop it if there's no series currently running. I didn't have HBO for about 3 or 4 months over the winter when there were no new episodes of any of the shows we watch. 

We never watch movies on HBO, just the series. Now that Soprano's, Deadwood and Rome are done, looks like we're down to Entourage, CYE and Extra's. When there's a lull in those three, I'll be cancelling again.


----------



## NickD (Apr 5, 2007)

I didn't drop it either. I have the premium package. Plus I have been watching HBO ever since I was a kid and you needed a roof top antenna to watch it.


----------



## rogerpl (Aug 16, 2006)

NickD said:


> I didn't drop it either. I have the premium package. Plus I have been watching HBO ever since I was a kid and you needed a roof top antenna to watch it.


When and where could a rooftop antenna pick HBO?


----------



## NickD (Apr 5, 2007)

rogerpl said:


> When and where could a rooftop antenna pick HBO?


This was when I was a kid. My dad had an antenna on the roof from a company called ACS I think. This was back in the 80's The only choices we had were either Prism or HBO. Prism was for the sports people and HBO was for those wanting movies. This was before cable was available in our area at the time.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

NickD said:


> This was when I was a kid. My dad had an antenna on the roof from a company called ACS I think. This was back in the 80's The only choices we had were either Prism or HBO. Prism was for the sports people and HBO was for those wanting movies. This was before cable was available in our area at the time.


We had the same thing when I was a kid up in Alaska, it was called Spectrum, it was a microwave dish on your roof, but we only had HBO though, no sports channels.


----------



## DonCorleone (Jan 29, 2006)

I watch movies more for the shows than the movies:
Entourage (great!)
Curb Your Enthusiasm (great!)
The best show on television that no 1 is watching: The Wire!!!
I've been trying John from Cincinatti...weird, but still trying it.
Big Love's good.

In the past, they've also had Deadwood, Sex and the City, Six Feet Under, etc.

The new movie every Saturday night is also good.

Can't wait for HD for all of them, but most of their shows are already in HD


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Actually, I subscribed!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I have to wonder what the next big HBO series will be. How can you top The Soprano's? Sex & The City, Six Feet Under and The Soprano’s were all defining series for HBO, it’s going to be tough from them to make a comeback in the original series department and try to top their own standards. I do have to hand it to HBO, they know when to call it quits. Often you get these shows that keep on going and going because they’re popular but it goes down hill. I don’t think the phrase ‘Jumped the shark’ applies to any of those three series and extremely loyal fanbases have been built up.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

yet you forgot dream on & the larry sanders show


----------



## richiephx (Jan 19, 2006)

Instead of dropping HBO, I think people should consider dropping Showtime if they have it to protest all the programming popups that SHO has during programs. It is so TNTesque. The only difference is SHO is a premium pay channel where TNT is a commercial channel. Premium channels should be uninterrupted and commercial free. I dropped Showtime because of their disregard for their subscribers and I don't watch TNT anymore because of all the garbage they interrupt program with and their distorted formats. I wish more people would do the same to send a strong message to them.


----------



## Dr_J (Apr 15, 2007)

cavihitts said:


> I often hear about people only subscribing to HBO during the Sopranos season. Now that Sopranos is done, has anyone here dropped HBO for good or at least for the time being?


Nope.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

...actually I picked up HBO after Sopranos. Never did get into it.


----------



## autumnghost (Feb 10, 2007)

richiephx said:


> Instead of dropping HBO, I think people should consider dropping Showtime if they have it to protest all the programming popups that SHO has during programs. It is so TNTesque. The only difference is SHO is a premium pay channel where TNT is a commercial channel. Premium channels should be uninterrupted and commercial free. I dropped Showtime because of their disregard for their subscribers and I don't watch TNT anymore because of all the garbage they interrupt program with and their distorted formats. I wish more people would do the same to send a strong message to them.


One reason not to drop Showtime: Weeds. New season starts Aug. 13th. Agreed, the bug I can do without. But as long as Weeds is on every week, won't be bothered by it much then.


----------



## NickD (Apr 5, 2007)

autumnghost said:


> One reason not to drop Showtime: Weeds. New season starts Aug. 13th. Agreed, the bug I can do without. But as long as Weeds is on every week, won't be bothered by it much then.


Another reason is Dexter, can't wait for it to come back on.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

And don't forget Penn & Teller. I love those guys!


----------



## brucec32 (Jul 11, 2007)

Like a bad habit! Actually they made me wait 30 days since I had recently upgraded a receiver. Some strange rule they have. But then I did it. I had bored with that channel already but waited to see how the Sopranos ended. Zero interest in the strange surf show they have on and Curb stank it up the last couple of seasons. Deadwood and Rome and Extras are gone, and I haven't watched an HBO movie in a long time. 

I also got tired of the avant garde and liberal shows they run. I prefer my entertainment w/o being preached to. 

I wouldn't want to own stock in that company right now.

Oh yeah, for the last 12 months I'd gotten it free because of an installation screw up. I had just started paying for it again when I dropped it.


----------



## allargon (May 3, 2007)

I'm dumping HBO after the "Big Love" season finale. My girlfriend loves that show. I'm going to be dumping all of my pay channels except Showtime to let Dish know that I don't appreciate them playing games with the broadcast resolution. (Note: I thought it was better. I didn't realize that I had changed a few of my TV settings.)


----------



## jwd45244 (Aug 18, 2006)

placeman said:


> On the HBO topic, has anyone been roped into John from Cincinnati? Strange show, but I'm hooked.


I'm hooked also. I set it up as a series link so I would not miss it when I went on vacation.


----------



## jal1975 (Aug 6, 2006)

planned on dropping it, but...... got started watching big love.... then got hooked on Flight of the Choncords...... I know it probably doesn't have mass appeal, but man that show is funny!


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

jal1975 said:


> planned on dropping it, but...... got started watching big love.... then got hooked on Flight of the Choncords...... I know it probably doesn't have mass appeal, but man that show is funny!


"Flight" is the type of show they should be doing. Something a little "different."
I watched one episode and laughed a lot.


----------



## justice2 (Jun 24, 2004)

John from Cincinnati
Big Love
Flight of the Conchords
What else would get me through until Sunday Ticket and CFB?


----------



## danman71 (Nov 21, 2006)

I dropped HBO after the Sopranos ended, but picked up Sunday ticket.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

jal1975 said:


> planned on dropping it, but...... got started watching big love.... then got hooked on Flight of the Choncords...... I know it probably doesn't have mass appeal, but man that show is funny!


big love is a show geared towards females ya sure you wanna watch that :lol:


----------

